
The VPN is dying, long live zero trust - axiomdata316
https://www.networkworld.com/article/3487720/the-vpn-is-dying-long-live-zero-trust.html
======
combatentropy
In 2013, Google moved off VPN. Here are some of their details:
[https://cloud.google.com/beyondcorp/](https://cloud.google.com/beyondcorp/)

------
dazhengca
Hm perimeter-based is opposite of zero trust not vpn. You can use a vpn in
both

------
proxybop
Wow, I’ve never even heard of zero trust until now. Thanks for sharing!

